

Thiel Says Technology Industry Key for U.S. Recovery [video] - riffer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTaIFNaJzi4

======
riffer
Money quote:

"The only answer for the developed world is technology and innovation. We
can't compete with China on labor costs, this is not an option. And
globalization without technology means an increasingly Malthusian struggle for
resources."

